# An Art Start (a furry beginning)



## bossu-finn (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi! I'm Finn and I'm new to the website and furry stuff in general.
My account is *bossu-finn*
I'll post more and will try opening commissions if my art is alright >w<
Do comment and give any advice, as I said I'm new so I don't know much about drawing furries 
I'll share my first artwork here~





​


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 11, 2017)

I had a sneaking feeling that this is very much pushing the border of PG-13


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 11, 2017)

If you need advice for taking commissions just make some examples of varing stages of work and make a price sheet. Your sketches, ink, color and detailed stuff. You could see if someone would be interested to buy off the bat and use it or do free stuff for examples. Make sure to mention what you will and won't draw.


----------



## bossu-finn (Mar 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I had a sneaking feeling that this is very much pushing the border of PG-13


XD It was a commission sooo


----------



## bossu-finn (Mar 11, 2017)

Ashwolves5 said:


> If you need advice for taking commissions just make some examples of varing stages of work and make a price sheet. Your sketches, ink, color and detailed stuff. You could see if someone would be interested to buy off the bat and use it or do free stuff for examples. Make sure to mention what you will and won't draw.


Alright! Thank you so much for the tips!


----------



## LuxerHusku (Mar 11, 2017)

Just by looking at that photo, you'll be fine. And may attract a good audience too. Keep it up. Looks better than most of my art. Lol


----------



## bossu-finn (Mar 11, 2017)

LuxerHusku said:


> Just by looking at that photo, you'll be fine. And may attract a good audience too. Keep it up. Looks better than most of my art. Lol


Thank you! I'll do my best! And your art is adorable~


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 14, 2017)

I really dig your style. A LOT!

...That's a definite watch from me!


----------



## bossu-finn (Mar 14, 2017)

Riley (TGS) said:


> I really dig your style. A LOT!
> 
> ...That's a definite watch from me!



Thank you! I'll be uploading more soon!


----------

